# For everyone in P3 who received the e-mail, enter here



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi, 

For everyone who received the e-mail yesterday, please write down location, ANZSCO code and application date. 

The others can write it too (LOL), maybe we can found out what is the rule. 


I'm from Brazil (HR country), ANZSCO 261312 (Developer programmer), applied in december/2010.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

I am from Pakistan, Analyst Programmer, applied Jan 2011, and I DID NOT get the email 

Guys, please do update this thread. We really need to know what is going on here.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

I am from India Applied 175 on nov 2010 ANZCO Software engineer. DIDN'T receive any mail from DIAC.

Neo


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Another guy from Brazil, architect (ANZSCO code 232111), applied august 2010 received it too. 

Have anyone from Pakistan or Indian received it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

aussieland is indian May 2010 and he has got the letter. I don't know his occupation though. Then there is roger on this from sirilanka. He is a Jan 2011 applicant and he also got the letter. Unfortunately, I don't know his occupation either...


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

I guess SlimNeo was right since the beginning:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-2011-175-co-allocation-based-anzco-code.html


It's not the country, even applicants from LR contries received this mail. Must be the ANZSCO code.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

But the second message on that thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...o-allocation-based-anzco-code.html#post481160 says the poster has Software Engineer as nominated occupation and got the letter while SlimNeo who also has Software Engineer as occupation DIDN'T get the letter!!!


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

This is a little tricky! 

Had everybody checked junk mail? ;D


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

I guess those applicants who got the letter are from countries, mostly high risk, where it takes significant time to do the medicals and police checks.... Any thoughts?


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Police checks are really quick here.
So the medicals. 

There are a few guys from UK telling that they received it too....


----------



## chingky (Mar 10, 2011)

ANZCO code is Software Engineer also (261313). 175 visa. Applied September 2010 (online)
Philippines (HR country). Received email.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Occupation is Analyst Programmer, applied in Aug 2010. Didn't received email from DIAC.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Guys, a thought just hit me. WHAT IS THE TOTAL NUMBER OF POINTS YOU HAVE GOT????????????? Please update your total number of points here and whether you got the email or not. I have a suspicion they might have sent the email in order of number of points. For reference, I am Analyst Programmer from Pakistan, applied Jan 2011, total number of points = 120 and I DID NOT get the email.


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

I had 120 exactly too...


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Artemisa said:


> I had 120 exactly too...


I have 130 points.. No mail


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Must be random LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmmm it is getting complicateder and complicateder  I mean, there was a possibility that after DIAC assessment, the total number of points were less than what I had esitmated myself, but I find it hard to believe that SlimNeo's 130 points could become less than 120 after DIAC review.

Let us give this one more try. Please state whether you used a migration agent or not. I am Analyst Programmer from Pakistan, applied Jan 2011 with 120 points total and I DID NOT use a migration agent.


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

I didn't use agent neither ;P


humm... the plot thickens!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Guys,
I would suggest not to speculate alot....just wait for couple of days...otherwise raise PLE...
there could be hell lots of reasons which we cant even imagine

in the mean time I would also urge u guys to start looking for PCC n Med (if not start)...so that as n when req u n get it done...becoz believe me guys its gets very difficiult to get PCC in time...if CO asks for it...
as CO gives 28 days to get the Med N PCC....PCC on standart time is around 20 days...so I assume u dont want to run around for these things once CO asks for it...u would like to give it front loaded...


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Artemisa said:


> I didn't use agent neither ;P
> 
> 
> humm... the plot thickens!


lol .. i have an agent


----------



## Indus (Mar 20, 2011)

Guys,

I have been following your posts recently. I could not resist my temptation to join. This is just let you know that I have not received any mail from DIAC.

My ACS assessment was ASCO 2231-17 which is matched to ANZSCO Codes 261311(Analyst programmer) and I have applied on August 2010.

Regards,
Indus

PS: I have used an agent and not heard anything back from him on this mysterious mail.


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Guys, a thought just hit me. WHAT IS THE TOTAL NUMBER OF POINTS YOU HAVE GOT????????????? Please update your total number of points here and whether you got the email or not. I have a suspicion they might have sent the email in order of number of points. For reference, I am Analyst Programmer from Pakistan, applied Jan 2011, total number of points = 120 and I DID NOT get the email.


120 - Analyst Programmer - Aug 2010 applicant
No email yet:confused2:


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

120 points, 261313 (Software Engineer), 175 Online Dec/2010, No Agent, Did NOT receive email. 

By the way, we are becoming professors or philosophers or investigators or what? LOL.


----------



## rogercb001399 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, 
I received a mail from DIAC. im guessing everyone will receive shortly. 
ACS - 261313 (Software Engineer) 
175 applied on 1/1/2011 
Kind regards, 
Roger


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

If you:

1 a. Applied after July 2010
OR 
1 b. ARE from a high risk country

AND

2. You got the email

Please answer Yes or No: Did you choose to NOT include their resume on the skill matching database???

My hunch is that the 'super priority' has been granted to those applicants who got nominated by states/employers on the basis of their resumes in the Skills Matching Database.


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

I recived an email  I applied for 176 sponsored by my brother . I applied in Oct 2010 . Im delighted to be told im being allocated a case officer within 3 months . I have my police check sent off and medicals booked  Fingers crossed


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

melinscotland said:


> I recived an email  I applied for 176 sponsored by my brother . I applied in Oct 2010 . Im delighted to be told im being allocated a case officer within 3 months . I have my police check sent off and medicals booked  Fingers crossed


Did you choose the option to have you resume added to the Skills matching database???


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Ausimmi, 

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuum... maybe, maybe. I included my resume in skill matching database.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Me too included my CV in SMD, but received no email.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

statue said:


> Me too included my CV in SMD, but received no email.


I want to find someone who got the email yet didn't submit his/her CV to the skill matching database...


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Did you choose the option to have you resume added to the Skills matching database???


Yes I did not sure what my code is but I'm going in As a nursery coordinator . I'm not using an agent and had 120 points I think or 110 can't remeber.


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

aussieland said:


> Guys,
> I would suggest not to speculate alot....just wait for couple of days...otherwise raise PLE...
> there could be hell lots of reasons which we cant even imagine
> 
> ...


No response for the PLE raised, tried calling them but I was put on hold for more than 40 minutes. IDD calls are very expensive from here :-(
I had to hang-up. did someone try to call DIAC? or receive response for the PLE raised enquiring about the email?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

drag288 said:


> No response for the PLE raised, tried calling them but I was put on hold for more than 40 minutes. IDD calls are very expensive from here :-(
> I had to hang-up. did someone try to call DIAC? or receive response for the PLE raised enquiring about the email?


I spent a credit of 8 euros on Skype waiting for 40 minutes to speak with someone this morning. Seems 40 minutes is kind of an international limit


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> I spent a credit of 8 euros on Skype waiting for 40 minutes to speak with someone this morning. Seems 40 minutes is kind of an international limit


Skype is damn expensive....In Singapore we use calling cards which is cheaper.


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just a good news from my end! 

ACS - business analyst
Applied 175 - feb 2011

My agent got the same mail over the weekend to start doing medical and pcc as CO will be allocated in next 3 months!!!

Regards,
Harsh

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

iHarsh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a good news from my end!
> 
> ...


All the best!!

Neo


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Guys,
Any thing you heard from DIAC ? My agent have no idea why this mails didn't come to me 

Its bit frustrating ..   

Neo....


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Did anybody receive that email today??


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

statue said:


> Did anybody receive that email today??


I think the mail has send on .. Friday only.. no one report they have got this mail on Saturday or today.


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> All the best!!
> 
> Neo


Thanks Neo!!!
And I believe everyone will get the email soon or later in couple if weeks max.... 

Regards,
Harsh

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

HI All,

Below is a update form a different forum.

_""-----I didn't get this letter,  applied in August 2010, and I live in a HR country. However, I have a friend who is also an architect (like I'm) who applied in Dec 2010, ald lives in the same city as I do, and she did get the letter ... it seems a lot unfare.

I'm really happy for her, but quite sad that I didn't get it yet-------.""_


Now, what would have happened is ..

* DIAC took a time period to send mails .. eg (July 2009 to Feb 2011) select all the applicants ... send mails based on the alphabetic oder of the names of all the selected applicants .....*

....

I cannot find any other reason 


Regards,
Neo


----------



## iwh_aus (Mar 11, 2010)

Got the mail 3/18
Indian applicants
GSM 175
125 points
Applied Sep 2010
Developer Programmer 261312


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> 
> Below is a update form a different forum.
> 
> ...


My name starts with an 'A'. I didn't get it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

A friend of mine (NOT from Pakistan) got the email. The main contents are as follows:



> Under the Priority Processing arrangements for General Skilled Migration the highest priority is given to Priority Group 2 - applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency with a nominated occupation that is specified on that state or territory's state migration plan.
> 
> Processing of Priority Group 2 applications is such they are now being allocated to a case officer to be assessed within a fortnight of receipt of their State/ Territory nomination form (Form 1100).
> 
> ...


Points to note:

1. The email notes that everyone will get CO in order of lodgement date. Further the language seems to suggest that EVERYONE will get COs in 3 months NOT just the people who got the email.

2. The only difference between those who got the email and those who didn't seems to be that the ones who got the email have been asked to proceed with medicals + PCC.

3. There is just ONE dangerous point for those who didn't get the email. The email says "Your application has been determined as Priority Group 3." There is a possibility that DIAC has changed the criterion for priority group 3 so that those who didn't get the email don't belong to priority 3. *We can't know for sure until those who have raised PLEs start getting replies OR DIAC updates their website.* Another thing to consider si that there is not way somebody could have sorted manually through the large number of applications to 'determine' who lies in priority 3. This has to be an automatic criterion. Another possibility is that the task has been given to different teams and one team has been more efficient than the other. Yet another possibility is that DIAC has some automatic criterion for determining individuals who need background checks.

Let us hope for the best...


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> ...Another possibility is that the task has been given to different teams and one team has been more efficient than the other...


This seems quite rational, I was also thinking of the same possibility. And they are not sending emails anymore (no one received any email today), so it is hard to believe that we will get email tomorrow or day after tomorrow. What we can do is just enjoy the suspense...


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi all 
we didn't receive any mail
********************************
Originally Posted by ausimmi 
...Another possibility is that the task has been given to different teams and one team has been more efficient than the other...

I think that too


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

> Points to note:
> 
> 1. The email notes that everyone will get CO in order of lodgement date. Further the language seems to suggest that EVERYONE will get COs in 3 months NOT just the people who got the email.


[Neo:] Perfect



> 2. The only difference between those who got the email and those who didn't seems to be that the ones who got the email have been asked to proceed with medicals + PCC.


[Neo:] correct but why ? . is there any hidden criteria to select few from many people.?



> There is a possibility that DIAC has changed the criterion for priority group 3 so that those who didn't get the email don't belong to priority 3.


[Neo] any way its not based of any ANZCO code .. many got it .. many dosen't [with same ANZC code ]



> Another thing to consider si that there is not way somebody could have sorted manually through the large number of applications to 'determine' who lies in priority 3.


[Neo] Thats correct.



> This has to be an automatic criterion.
> 
> Another possibility is that the task has been given to different teams and one team has been more efficient than the other.


[Neo] Cannot think that can happen.. its not at all profotional.



> Yet another possibility is that DIAC has some automatic criterion for determining individuals who need background checks.


[Neo] I dont think it has anything to do with security or background check.


Neo


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

i wonder, has anyone with the occupation of accountant received the mail?


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

by the way, applicants using agents..... Does anyone's agent have idea on the matter of emails?


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

Guys,

today I have submitted a PLE, so let's see what the answer will be...


----------



## lizy2582 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Thoroughly confused*

Hey guys, I have not received the email from DIAC. 
Applied - 6/9/2010
Visa - 175
Analyst Programmer - 261311

On 2nd of feb, i had got a mail from DIAC that mine was in priority 3. And please check so and so link to know what the timings are for various priority levels.That's it. It was an automated reply to a question I had raised on the immigration website about the timings of CO allocation etc.

I have my Australian Police Check ready. I do not have the Indian Police Check yet. Neither the medical tests done. 

1. Should I go ahead with the indian checks and medical tests right-away?

2. Are we speculating CO to be assigned in the next 2-3 months?

3. Also, can anybody confirm how long are these police checks and medical test results valid? 6 months , 1 year?

4. Another stupid question, what is PLE?


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

lizy2582 said:


> 4. Another stupid question, what is PLE?


PLE = Post Lodgement Enquiry (After you submit your application, you can contact DIAC through this channel)


----------



## kash2182 (Jun 24, 2010)

lizy2582 said:


> Hey guys, I have not received the email from DIAC.
> Applied - 6/9/2010
> Visa - 175
> Analyst Programmer - 261311
> ...


Post lodgement Enquiry.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Guys an update from my side ...

One of my friend who loaded 885 in Jan 2011 also got this mail on Monday.. (885 falls in P3). 

surprisingly this mail has all the details.. Like addressed to her name .. case/file number and all these details.. The mail that P3 175 and 176 got, doesn't have any personal details...

Neo


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> Guys an update from my side ...
> 
> One of my friend who loaded 885 in Jan 2011 also got this mail on Monday.. (885 falls in P3).
> 
> ...


No. I have filed 175 and the mail send to my agent via diac on Friday contains all my details like case number, name, transaction number... Etc.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kash2182 (Jun 24, 2010)

iHarsh said:


> No. I have filed 175 and the mail send to my agent via diac on Friday contains all my details like case number, name, transaction number... Etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hmmm.. Still confused what the criteria here . I'm P3 applicant applied Jan 2011 but didn't received any mail from DIAC.anyways I've raised Ple and update u guys once I get reply. I think it too early to come to the conclusion on what basis they are sending mail.


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

kash2182 said:


> Hmmm.. Still confused what the criteria here . I'm P3 applicant applied Jan 2011 but didn't received any mail from DIAC.anyways I've raised Ple and update u guys once I get reply. I think it too early to come to the conclusion on what basis they are sending mail.


Agree with you!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

1 august 09 got case officer today and has been requested for pcc and meds.


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> 1 august 09 got case officer today and has been requested for pcc and meds.


Big Congratulation :clap2:

Please let us know whether you are priority 2 or 3. And the date of lidgemnt as well.


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

chaminda.sampath said:


> Big Congratulation :clap2:
> 
> Please let us know whether you are priority 2 or 3. And the date of lidgemnt as well.


Sep 09 applicant P3 got an email from CO today!!! to they are processing Aug- Sep 2009 applications.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

drag288 said:


> Sep 09 applicant P3 got an email from CO today!!! to they are processing Aug- Sep 2009 applications.


thats really fast...good going...


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> 1 august 09 got case officer today and has been requested for pcc and meds.


Congratulations :clap2:. At last the case started moving forward


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

I am sure there IS some criteria (although we are unable to find out), otherwise they could just update their website and ask all p3 applicants to go forward with PCC and medicals. Or at least they could update the PDF that comes attached with the status email that we receive in response to blank email.


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ur right
If there was no criteria DIAC will not waste time sending individual emails
They would put up a common notification
So its only hand picked applicants

Sent from my Nexus S using Expat Forum


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> 1 august 09 got case officer today and has been requested for pcc and meds.


Congrats Shafaqat:clap2:

Finally DIAC has moved till June 2010 applicants


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

...


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Did anybody get that email today?


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

statue said:


> Did anybody get that email today?


Its been almost a week since I raised a PLE n there is no response.
huh


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

drag288 said:


> Its been almost a week since I raised a PLE n there is no response.
> huh


Immigration has come out with one more check now 
What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration

just wondering how would this affect the visa processing 
:confused2:


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

yks said:


> Immigration has come out with one more check now
> What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
> 
> just wondering how would this affect the visa processing
> :confused2:


No need to worry if you have given all true documents no fake. This check was already there .. but now they have given a new name for it "PIC" and some new rules related to it..

Neo..


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

yks said:


> Immigration has come out with one more check now
> What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
> 
> just wondering how would this affect the visa processing
> :confused2:


Guys this is a good news. This change is positive. 
It means that now once the application is launched, it will be given to PIC team. They will do all the checks and once documents are clear a CO will be allocated and the case will be finalized sooner.

This means there will be less load on CO and cases will move fast!!! 

This is a smart move so that more applications can be processed in parallel. 

So looks like government wants to clear the backlog soon.

Note: also it will help COs as the fraud. Applications will never get a CO, so CO is free to move faster on true cases 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

iHarsh said:


> Guys this is a good news. This change is positive.
> It means that now once the application is launched, it will be given to PIC team. They will do all the checks and once documents are clear a CO will be allocated and the case will be finalized sooner.
> 
> This means there will be less load on CO and cases will move fast!!!
> ...



thats a good move but again it wll increase the total time...before CO allocation...


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

aussieland said:


> thats a good move but again it wll increase the total time...before CO allocation...


No it shuld not as it is done today also but it's not visible to us as what they are doing with application for 2-12 months. This will actually help us in understanding their internal steps more clear!!!

Just my hope and understanding 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

iHarsh said:


> Guys this is a good news. This change is positive.
> It means that now once the application is launched, it will be given to PIC team. They will do all the checks and once documents are clear a CO will be allocated and the case will be finalized sooner.
> 
> This means there will be less load on CO and cases will move fast!!!
> ...


A smart move indeed!!! 
But if PIC teams checks each and every applications, I wonder wen CO would be allocated  I suppose they might check for completeness of the application so that the CO can move fast with their assignments.
Also prior to this there were verifications, so what is the difference? Does it mean that wen u get CO ur case will be finalized soon after your PCC,Medicals?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> A smart move indeed!!!
> But if PIC teams checks each and every applications, I wonder wen CO would be allocated  I suppose they might check for completeness of the application so that the CO can move fast with their assignments.
> Also prior to this there were verifications, so what is the difference? Does it mean that wen u get CO ur case will be finalized soon after your PCC,Medicals?


Actually, it is possible that in the downtime when priority 3 was frozen, DIAC might have quitely sent priority 3 applications for background checks. It is possible that DIAC was able to easily check the people who received the emails and the rest need some checks that are taking a lot of time. It can explain why some people from India received the email and some didn't - whereas India comes under HR category. By the way guys, congrats on the world cup win  So the match is on for Wednesday. So whose side are you all on???


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> By the way guys, congrats on the world cup win  So the match is on for Wednesday. So whose side are you all on???


Congratulations to you too for win over WestIndies:clap2:. definately everyone would like their country to win. :rockon::rockon:

For us this is the Final becuase i am sure who so wins will take the Worldcup as well .

Atleast World cup is diverting our attention from this frustrating wait for P3 application processing 

alright Best of luck to every one out there 

:focus:


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Actually, it is possible that in the downtime when priority 3 was frozen, DIAC might have quitely sent priority 3 applications for background checks. It is possible that DIAC was able to easily check the people who received the emails and the rest need some checks that are taking a lot of time. It can explain why some people from India received the email and some didn't - whereas India comes under HR category. By the way guys, congrats on the world cup win  So the match is on for Wednesday. So whose side are you all on???


Your thinking appears logical to me. They might have started the BG checks from backend for all P3 HR applicants. They might have done this ANZSCO wise and so many Software Engineers have got the DIAC email, and those SE's who didn't got might be in the check in Q.
Hope they finalize the case immediately after referring to Medicals/PCC. 

India Vs Pakistan would be a great entertainer to watch, the better team will win that day and I guess the favorites are INDIANS !!!!  :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

has anybody seen any applicant getting CO beyond sept 09 applicants?
secondly has anybody seen the P3 applicants getting their case finalized of late?


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

aussieland said:


> has anybody seen any applicant getting CO beyond sept 09 applicants?
> secondly has anybody seen the P3 applicants getting their case finalized of late?


Hi aussieland and all,

This is to confirm that the DIC has gone beyond Sep-2009 applications, if their replies to our PLEs reflect true facts.

My application details are follows:

Applied – 27th October 2009
Occupation – 221213 External Auditor
Visa type – 175
Priority - 3

I sent a little bit aggressive enquiry to them saying that they have requested some applicants applied after me for PCC and Medicals, which is unfair to me. They confirmed today that my application was assigned a case-officer and the case-officer will contact me soon. 

I think their intention is to clear the back-log as soon as possible, but the fact that the same types of applicants do not get the said email is still a question to me.

However, now things are moving very fast. Be ready for your turn.

Chaminda


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi aussieland and all,
> 
> This is to confirm that the DIC has gone beyond Sep-2009 applications, if their replies to our PLEs reflect true facts.
> 
> ...



WOW Chaminda!!!!!!!!! Many, many, many, many congrats!!!! This is definitely good news. It is not going to be long now...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> [Snip]...India Vs Pakistan would be a great entertainer to watch, the better team will win that day and I guess the favorites are INDIANS !!!!  :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Well Pakistan is known for causing major upsets. I am betting my money on Pakistan :boxing:


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Well Pakistan is known for causing major upsets. I am betting my money on Pakistan :boxing:


A pakistan in high morale is definitely a danger and can do anything :boxing:


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> WOW Chaminda!!!!!!!!! Many, many, many, many congrats!!!! This is definitely good news. It is not going to be long now...


Things are moving pretty fast.
Congrats Chaminda!! Keep us updated.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> A smart move indeed!!!
> But if PIC teams checks each and every applications, I wonder wen CO would be allocated  I suppose they might check for completeness of the application so that the CO can move fast with their assignments.
> Also prior to this there were verifications, so what is the difference? Does it mean that wen u get CO ur case will be finalized soon after your PCC,Medicals?


Gaurav, any response for the PLE raised?
I guess we need to write a Strong email to DIAC like what Chaminda did....
:ranger::ranger:


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

i raised a ple on wednesday, with the same content like caminda, i am a dec 09 applicant p3 accountant, ielts all over 7, no news yet


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

drag288 said:


> Gaurav, any response for the PLE raised?
> I guess we need to write a Strong email to DIAC like what Chaminda did....
> :ranger::ranger:


Divya,
I have not raised a PLE yet. What I feel is that DIAC's PIC team (which they have formed for verification) might be handling the cases from backend and those which are cleared are forwarded to CO's and hence the mail was received. 
And they might be doing it ANZSCO occupation wise, that explains the reason for most of the Software Engineers/Business Analyst getting mails.
Once they touch Programmer Analyst we might be in the 'Q'
This is just a very wild guess, don't know with confidence.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

HI All,
I was out for a while .. 

Its a really god news from chaminda ..!! congrats man..!!

wish every one all the best... 

Regards,
Neo


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

drag288 said:


> Gaurav, any response for the PLE raised?
> I guess we need to write a Strong email to DIAC like what Chaminda did....
> :ranger::ranger:



Hi All,
I had been out station on a holiday... Just returned back yesterday...Have read all your posts... I feel things are moving pretty fast and i think all of us will recieve mails soon to go ahead with the PCC and medicals...I think all the people who recieved mails to go ahead with the medicals and PCC recieved the mail on friday 18th march right? If that is the case then DIAC updates the processing timelines every fortnight...So i think we should wait till coming friday to see if more people recieve mails asking them to go ahead with the PCC and medicals....
Also drag288 i feel we should not raise a PLE unnecessarily as people say that this can irk the DIAC if we raise PLE's and can further dealy ur processing.Raise PLE's only once the CO is assigned.
Hi Chaminda congrats for being allocated a CO. Do keep us posted with further updates.

Dhawal.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi aussieland and all,
> 
> This is to confirm that the DIC has gone beyond Sep-2009 applications, if their replies to our PLEs reflect true facts.
> 
> ...


congrats Chaminda...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Well Pakistan is known for causing major upsets. I am betting my money on Pakistan :boxing:


Well dude, you can still get ur lost money back, provided u bet on India in next steering encounter :humble:

BTW m also a Analyst Programmer, any update regarding DIAC emails??? :focus:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> Well dude, you can still get ur lost money back, provided u bet on India in next steering encounter :humble:
> 
> BTW m also a Analyst Programmer, any update regarding DIAC emails??? :focus:


A very good performance by India. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Many congrats!!!! But I am still happy because its a given that the world cup is staying in South Asia 

I am Analyst Programmer too, and nopes NO updates from DIAC. We will get some update on the current state of the backlog in the next day or too. Let's see where it has reached...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> A very good performance by India. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Many congrats!!!! But I am still happy because its a given that the world cup is staying in South Asia
> 
> I am Analyst Programmer too, and nopes NO updates from DIAC. We will get some update on the current state of the backlog in the next day or too. Let's see where it has reached...


I tried to hunt on other forums and also on beupdate.co.uk, but didn't got the required information.
Are applicants still getting emails from DIAC????


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

I've seen some oct/09 blokes (a few of then). Lot of september guys too.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Artemisa said:


> I've seen some oct/09 blokes (a few of then). Lot of september guys too.


Hi Artemisa,
Any visible sequence you can trace out, like their ANZSCO's or HR/LR locations, etc? :confused2: some common CO teams???
Are applicants sent emails only after initial assessment of PIC ? or any other logic?


----------



## mpogr (Jun 12, 2010)

This information was posted on a Russian language forum (received by one of the migration agents):


> Please find text which I distributed to the 3 peak Migration Agent organisations prior to the email you received being sent.As I have stressed in this and in the email to clients any questions relating to undertaking requested checks can be taken up with a case officer once allocated.I can assure you we have not selected cases at random and are confident that those clients who have received the email will in fact be allocated case officers within 3 months (subject to any change in government policy/direction).
> Yours Sincerely
> XXX
> Program Director
> ...


I guess the biggest question is whether the people who didn't receive the letter will also get CO allocated or not at the same time. Because if they won't, this means DIAC has just introduced an obscure schema of discriminating some of the applicants.

BTW, I did receive this email. Aug 24th 2010 applicant, 261313 (Software Engineer), Israeli citizen.


----------



## kash2182 (Jun 24, 2010)

mpogr said:


> This information was posted on a Russian language forum (received by one of the migration agents):
> 
> I guess the biggest question is whether the people who didn't receive the letter will also get CO allocated or not at the same time. Because if they won't, this means DIAC has just introduced an obscure schema of discriminating some of the applicants.
> 
> BTW, I did receive this email. Aug 24th 2010 applicant, 261313 (Software Engineer), Israeli citizen.



If above is the criteria for sending the mail to P3 applicant ...This would be real discrimation for other applicant.

However ,still I doubt about this criteria until DIAC upate this on their site.

Let see whether they have this on their update tommorrow (fortnightly one)


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

mpogr said:


> This information was posted on a Russian language forum (received by one of the migration agents):
> 
> I guess the biggest question is whether the people who didn't receive the letter will also get CO allocated or not at the same time. Because if they won't, this means DIAC has just introduced an obscure schema of discriminating some of the applicants.
> 
> BTW, I did receive this email. Aug 24th 2010 applicant, 261313 (Software Engineer), Israeli citizen.


I think it is not discriminatory. The reasons they have given are all genuine - if some people are going to have lengthy background checks, then obviously there is no sense in inviting them to proceed for medicals + PCC


----------



## kash2182 (Jun 24, 2010)

But one thing is a person from the same country with same occuption one receive mail one doesn't .So on what basis they decide the person would be having lengthy background check.

I still think the above cirteria is Vague.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

kash2182 said:


> But one thing is a person from the same country with same occuption one receive mail one doesn't .So on what basis they decide the person would be having lengthy background check.
> 
> I still think the above cirteria is Vague.


There are many things. For example, one of those persons may have lived for some time in a different country and background checks would need to be performed there. OR a close relative may need his/her background checked. OR the person may have served in the military/intelligence services. There are any number of possibilities why two persons from the same country get a different treatment. I am very much heartened by this news - provided it is correct. It means I am getting a case officer in three months and the normal background checks on Pakistani applicants apply. I am expecting my visa sometime next year. Gives me enough time to gather lots of $$$ for the move


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

What I don't understand though, is why DIAC couldn't put this information which they sent out to migration agents, on their website?? Or even in the regular auto-response email??? On the one hand they are concerned about getting too many queries, and on the other hand they are withholding this information from the public and ensuring there will be chaos all around. Not very wise of them to do so...


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

mpogr said:


> This information was posted on a Russian language forum (received by one of the migration agents):
> 
> I guess the biggest question is whether the people who didn't receive the letter will also get CO allocated or not at the same time. Because if they won't, this means DIAC has just introduced an obscure schema of discriminating some of the applicants.
> 
> BTW, I did receive this email. Aug 24th 2010 applicant, 261313 (Software Engineer), Israeli citizen.


Hi,
I have made a paper based application alongwith my wife as secondary applicant. How much time would it take to send a mail to a paper based applicant?Also how much time would it take to do pcc and medicals for a secondary applicant alongwith the primary applicant? I feel this is definitely discriminating if true.

Dhawal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I have made a paper based application alongwith my wife as secondary applicant. How much time would it take to send a mail to a paper based applicant?Also how much time would it take to do pcc and medicals for a secondary applicant alongwith the primary applicant? I feel this is definitely discriminating if true.
> 
> Dhawal.


They used an automated algorithm to send out the email. Obviously the algorithm cannot run on data that is sitting in paper based applications. That data would first need to be entered into the system and that will probably ONLY happen when you get the case officer in the first place. Secondly, its not that they didn't send the email because it would take more time for the secondary applicant to do medicals + PCC. The information says that in some cases the secondary applicant may need stronger background checks.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> They used an automated algorithm to send out the email. Obviously the algorithm cannot run on data that is sitting in paper based applications. That data would first need to be entered into the system and that will probably ONLY happen when you get the case officer in the first place. Secondly, its not that they didn't send the email because it would take more time for the secondary applicant to do medicals + PCC. The information says that in some cases the secondary applicant may need stronger background checks.


Hmmn.... not convinced but cant do anything but wait and watch....lets wait for tomm's update.....


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Artemisa,
> Any visible sequence you can trace out, like their ANZSCO's or HR/LR locations, etc? :confused2: some common CO teams???
> Are applicants sent emails only after initial assessment of PIC ? or any other logic?


Nobody knows. Maybe lucky 


mpogr, thanks for the info. But I agree with ausimmi that DIAC should turn this information PUBLIC and acessible.


----------



## kash2182 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Any updates from DIAC*

Guys,

Any updates from DIAC for processing timelines as of today.

i tried sending blank mail but the latest updates is of 18th March only.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

kash2182 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any updates from DIAC for processing timelines as of today.
> 
> i tried sending blank mail but the latest updates is of 18th March only.


Nopes. But the pattern I have seen is that DIAC updates after 14 days have elapsed from the previous update. Today is the 14th day. They may update tomorrow OR on Monday...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

By the way, what's the status of all those who raised PLEs??? I remember Chaminda got a reply to his PLE. What about others like rozam and drag288? Any updates people????


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Latest update from DIAC:

This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on
processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM). This
information is updated fortnightly.
Last updated 1 April 2011.

Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this mailbox
is not monitored. Contact details for GSM are listed below.

Current Processing Dates

If your application date has recently come into our current processing date
range you should allow at least 6 weeks to enable a case officer to
complete the initial assessment. Please refrain from sending requests for
an update on the status of your application within this 6 week period.

Priority Processed Applications
Under the priority processing direction we are giving priority in
allocation to applications with a nominated occupation that appears in an
active State Migration Plan - Priority Group 2.

Priority Group 3 applications are allocated only where all Priority Group 2
have already been allocated. Priority Group 4 cases will be allocated once
all Priority Group 3 are allocated.

To determine which priority group your application falls into please read
the information on the department’s website at:
General Skilled Migration

For further information regarding State Migration Plans please visit the
department’s website at:
What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/statmig-fs.pdf
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/statmig-faq.pdf


Applications lodged before the following dates are currently being
considered by a case officer:

Priority 2 State Migration Plan:
*Priority 2 applications are currently being allocated within a week of
DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/
Territory Government. As a result applicants are encouraged, where
possible, to provide decision ready Priority 2 applications to facilitate
more efficient processing and finalisation of these applications.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged): 1 April 2011
VE 176 (paper): 1 April 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
VB 886 (paper): 1 April 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 1 April 2011
VF 475 (paper): 1 April 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
Vc 487 (paper): 1 April 2011

Priority group 3

(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 clients.pdf)


Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged): 16 July 2009
VE 175 (paper): 16 July 2009

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged):16 July 2009
VE 176 (paper): 16 July 2009

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 16 July 2009
VF 475 (paper): 16 July 2009

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an
occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been
allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB 885 (e-lodged) 25 October 2010
VB 885 (paper): 25 October 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 25 October 2010
VB 886 (paper): 25 October 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 25 October 2010
VC 487 (paper): 25 October 2010

Also check the pdf attachment alongwith which answers majority of the questions...


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

This is good that they have at least tried to clarify things. They clearly say that the applicants will be assigned a CO in order of application date. 

In their update they say:

"...The applications within this group are ones which can proceed with health and character requirements without the application first being assessed by a case officer..."

I am still anable to know what is the criteria of these applications. How they determine whether an applicant can proceed without being assinged a CO?

One more point: From their update it is clear that CO will be assinged in order of application date, so we should assume that our applications will be assigned a CO regardless of that letter. For example, if a Jan-2011 applicant has received this letter, then I should assume that I will be allocated a CO before him (i.e. before 3 months) if my application date is earlier.


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

Dhawal said:


> Latest update from DIAC:
> 
> This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on
> processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM). This
> ...


As I informed this forum before, I was informed by the department, as a reply for an enquiry, that my application is assigned for a case-officer (Lodged – 27th October 2009, Type – 175 and Priority-3).
This timing may not be correct or the DICA has provided incorrect information to me.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

chaminda.sampath said:


> ...This timing may not be correct or the DICA has provided incorrect information to me.


This is a point of confusion, if they are assinging COs in order of application date, the everybody before 27-Oc-09 should have been allocated a CO, and in their update why are they still showing 16-July-09 ?? :confused2:


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

1 SEP09 got case officer today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

I just noticed that DIAC processed approximately 1.5 months of backlog in about 0.5 months. At this rate it will take them 6 months to process till Jan 2011. If they are planning to do this in 3 months, they would either have to double their processing speed, OR it must be the case that a very small number of applications will be left in the queue. I do hope their estimates prove to be correct. Unfortunately we may have to wait up to a month more to see if the DIAC is maintaining a consistent pace or an accelerated pace.


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> I just noticed that DIAC processed approximately 1.5 months of backlog in about 0.5 months. At this rate it will take them 6 months to process till Jan 2011. If they are planning to do this in 3 months, they would either have to double their processing speed, OR it must be the case that a very small number of applications will be left in the queue. I do hope their estimates prove to be correct. Unfortunately we may have to wait up to a month more to see if the DIAC is maintaining a consistent pace or an accelerated pace.


good observation and this could be due to the fact that point system is gonna change from July 11 onwards..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

chaminda.sampath said:


> As I informed this forum before, I was informed by the department, as a reply for an enquiry, that my application is assigned for a case-officer (Lodged – 27th October 2009, Type – 175 and Priority-3).
> This timing may not be correct or the DICA has provided incorrect information to me.


looks like that...these dates are of case being finalized rater than of CO allocation...


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> 1 SEP09 got case officer today.


Please post the link for the benefit of others


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Ohh... 

after waiting for so long .. is this is what we are expected to have ...
It really sucks ...

now they made to category in side P3 and not even willing to publish what is the criteria...

sucks!! 

i am terribly upset now!!

Neo


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

chaminda.sampath said:


> Please post the link for the benefit of others


can't post due to forum rules.


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

SlimNeo said:


> Ohh...
> 
> after waiting for so long .. is this is what we are expected to have ...
> It really sucks ...
> ...


I totally agree ith your view, the diac is going to extend tis strategy of its explanation till july 2011 and then introduce new changes, really horrible to be waiting soooooo long, god knows what changes will be


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

No reply yet for the PLE raised 2 weeks -ago

Sent from my Nexus S using Expat Forum


----------



## ppjagnaan (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi All,

I also received an email from DIAC last March 18, 2011 advising me to undergo medical and police check. I'm done with my medical last April 2, 2011. My application with the DIAC commenced on Dec. 14, 2010, so I was kinda surprised to have received an email from them that soon. But I suppose it's an authentic email because when I had my medical exam, the panel doctor that I went to had to check online (e-health) using my TRN if indeed I should already undergo medical. And they said I'm good to go for my medical (as accredited panel doctors, maybe they have access to diac's website to check whether an applicant may already undergo meds or not???). As opposed to the other guy that also underwent medical thru e-health as i did last april 2, they could not locate his records on the diac's website. Nonetheless, he still went on with his medical exam, anyway it's still the applicant's prerogative to undergo medical or not, with or without an advice. 

I applied for subclass 175, external auditor. All documents required of me are complete at the time of my application except for meds and pcc. As to what are DIAC's criteria in choosing who to email for meds/pcc, whatever their reasons are, we will never know. 

Peachie


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

ppjagnaan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I also received an email from DIAC last March 18, 2011 advising me to undergo medical and police check. I'm done with my medical last April 2, 2011. My application with the DIAC commenced on Dec. 14, 2010, so I was kinda surprised to have received an email from them that soon. But I suppose it's an authentic email because when I had my medical exam, the panel doctor that I went to had to check online (e-health) using my TRN if indeed I should already undergo medical. And they said I'm good to go for my medical (as accredited panel doctors, maybe they have access to diac's website to check whether an applicant may already undergo meds or not???). As opposed to the other guy that also underwent medical thru e-health as i did last april 2, they could not locate his records on the diac's website. Nonetheless, he still went on with his medical exam, anyway it's still the applicant's prerogative to undergo medical or not, with or without an advice.
> 
> ...


Please let me know when you applied as external auditor. I also applied in Oct 2009.

Chaminda


----------



## ppjagnaan (Apr 29, 2009)

chaminda.sampath said:


> Please let me know when you applied as external auditor. I also applied in Oct 2009.
> 
> Chaminda


Chaminda,

I applied last December 14, 2010.


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

ppjagnaan said:


> Chaminda,
> 
> I applied last December 14, 2010.


Thanks


----------



## ppjagnaan (Apr 29, 2009)

I checked my online status today, its says medical results already received. E-health is really fast, I just finished my medical last April 2, 2011, and DIAC already received it.


----------



## ppjagnaan (Apr 29, 2009)

chaminda.sampath said:


> Thanks


You have been assigned to a CO already?


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

ppjagnaan said:


> You have been assigned to a CO already?


DICA confirmed that I have been assigned a case officer. But not yet contacted me.


----------



## ppjagnaan (Apr 29, 2009)

chaminda.sampath said:


> DICA confirmed that I have been assigned a case officer. But not yet contacted me.


That's good. It won't be that long anymore I suppose. So you have had your meds/pcc already?


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

ppjagnaan said:


> That's good. It won't be that long anymore I suppose. So you have had your meds/pcc already?


yes. I did police but am waiting until the case-officer contacts me to do medicals.


----------



## expatforummember (Apr 4, 2011)

Dhawal said:


> Latest update from DIAC:
> Priority group 3
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> ...




I am an Onshore 885 applicant. As per the above auto email, the current processing date range for 885 is 25th October 2010.
We have received an email saying that the CO will be assigned in 3 months,

Is there anyone who got CO after this email in last couple of weeks? If yes, please tell us when did you lodge your application.



Regards,
Ravi


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

chaminda.sampath said:


> yes. I did police but am waiting until the case-officer contacts me to do medicals.


Any specific reason for waiting for the medicals?

Since you have got a conformation from DIAC in written that you are getting a CO, you should go ahead with the medicals. It might me possible that if all your documents are ready then you might get visa granted with out any question.

Regards,
Neo


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

drag288 said:


> No reply yet for the PLE raised 2 weeks -ago
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Expat Forum


Any News for the PLE raised ???


Regards,
Neo


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

SlimNeo said:


> Any News for the PLE raised ???
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Neo


Hi Neo,
Have you received mail from DIAC to go for Medicals/PCC????


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Neo,
> Have you received mail from DIAC to go for Medicals/PCC????


Hi,
Even Neo has not recieved the mail yet like me.

Dhawal.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Neo,
> Have you received mail from DIAC to go for Medicals/PCC????


No Gaurav,
But i decided my self to be ready with all the document  being too much optimistic... lol 

Regards,
Neo


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

*Further analysis of April 1st Update from DIAC*

*“If you have not received this letter it is because your application is one which is unable to proceed without first being assessed by a case officer, or it is one which is not expected to be assessed in coming months. The timeframe for allocation of your case to a case officer will not be affected by this. Applications will continue to be allocated for assessment in accordance with the priority processing arrangements and within date of lodgement order”*

1)	There are two reason for which you have not received the mail 

a.	Your application might be missing supportive documents to convince your claims in preliminary analysis of some team who have assigned by DIAC with an ideal template document to match with. Those applicants who are not matching with the ideal document requirement needs to be analyzed by a CO and ask you about further documents or clarification.

b.	You are out of the cutoff date that is 30th Jan 2011 or some date in Feb (I don’t have correct information till what date DIAC have put the cut off)

2)	Even though lucky ones or correct application holders (  ) got mail, still the normal P3( unlucky guys) will move on current phase “The timeframe for allocation of your case to a case officer will not be affected by this” . They will manage to maintain the current phase and at the same time lucky guys will get their case finalized quickly.

*“Further emails are expected to be sent to other Priority Group 3 and 4 applicants in coming months to advise of other applications nearing allocation to a case officer, and with updates on GSM application processing.”*

1)	So there might be a new set of mail coming soon.

a.	This might be a result of second analysis of the team on the remaining application 

or

b.	This might be for normal p3 applicants, .i.e. they might send a mail to next 200 applications likely to process in next 2 weeks 

Comments welcome 

Best Regards
Neo
____


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Neo,
U havent recieved the mail yet from DIAC rite?Still going ahead with PCC and Medicals?


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Dhawal said:


> Hi Neo,
> U havent recieved the mail yet from DIAC rite?Still going ahead with PCC and Medicals?


Yes .. and ok do it again if a CO wants me to do it again after allocation ... or might be get impressed by a CO and get the visa grated in first look .. ahhhaha LOL :rockon::rockon:

Regards
Neo


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Neo,
> Have you received mail from DIAC to go for Medicals/PCC????


No news from DIAC for the PLE raised..

I'm more worried about the meds...without the stupid HAP ID I wont be able to undergo meds.

huh :ranger:


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

drag288 said:


> No news from DIAC for the PLE raised..
> 
> without the stupid HAP ID I wont be able to undergo meds.
> 
> huh :ranger:


where are you from ?


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

Basically I'm from India. Currently working in Singapore.

Sent from my Nexus S using Expat Forum


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

Guys

Jan 2010 HR P3 applicant - my friend has been allocated CO from Team 2.
Its a big news


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

drag288 said:


> Guys
> 
> Jan 2010 HR P3 applicant - my friend has been allocated CO from Team 2.
> Its a big news


Hi drag288,

That is a beautiful news  But did your friend receive that controversial email on 18th March? This seems strange because Chaminda who is an October 2009 applicant has not been contacted by his CO. Similarly, rozam from Dec 2009 has also not been contacted. So this seems to be a very confusing thing.


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi drag288,
> 
> That is a beautiful news  But did your friend receive that controversial email on 18th March? This seems strange because Chaminda who is an October 2009 applicant has not been contacted by his CO. Similarly, rozam from Dec 2009 has also not been contacted. So this seems to be a very confusing thing.


No my friend had not received any email on March 18. He just received an email from Team 2 requesting for additional documents and PCC/ Meds.


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi drag288,
> 
> That is a beautiful news  But did your friend receive that controversial email on 18th March? This seems strange because Chaminda who is an October 2009 applicant has not been contacted by his CO. Similarly, rozam from Dec 2009 has also not been contacted. So this seems to be a very confusing thing.


In other aussie migration forums I read that Jan 2010 applicants are being allocated CO's.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

drag288 said:


> In other aussie migration forums I read that Jan 2010 applicants are being allocated CO's.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Wonderful  !!! please post the link if possible or please PM me .. tx


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

drag288 said:


> In other aussie migration forums I read that Jan 2010 applicants are being allocated CO's.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


thats great news...plz PM me the link also..


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Hi drag288,
> 
> That is a beautiful news  But did your friend receive that controversial email on 18th March? This seems strange because Chaminda who is an October 2009 applicant has not been contacted by his CO. Similarly, rozam from Dec 2009 has also not been contacted. So this seems to be a very confusing thing.


You are right,
I am astonished myself; I am a dec 09 applicant P3 and no CO, even no answer to PLE raised...
I guess I'm gonna raise a ple again (another one)


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

rozam said:


> You are right,
> I am astonished myself; I am a dec 09 applicant P3 and no CO, even no answer to PLE raised...
> I guess I'm gonna raise a ple again (another one)


DIAC might be choosy in replying back to PLE's
why dont u call them at around 8:30 -9 am AEST? and check the status?

be prepared to spend atleast 30-45 mins on hold, its no easy to get someone online as soon as u dial :-(


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

drag288 said:


> DIAC might be choosy in replying back to PLE's
> why dont u call them at around 8:30 -9 am AEST? and check the status?
> 
> be prepared to spend atleast 30-45 mins on hold, its no easy to get someone online as soon as u dial :-(


I know that it takes about 40 miniutes, once I tried and spent two days calling till an officer answered me and said that I am priority 3 and that they have received my IELTS 7777 results.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

rozam said:


> You are right,
> I am astonished myself; I am a dec 09 applicant P3 and no CO, even no answer to PLE raised...
> I guess I'm gonna raise a ple again (another one)


I would say DON'T raise a PLE at this stage. Wait for the next update from DIAC around 15 April and see where the timeline has moved to. Only raise the PLE when 6 weeks have passed AFTER your application comes within the timeline in DIAC's update. Remember that we had been hearing that Aug 2009 applicants got CO quite some months ago but DIAC's official timeline has moved to July 2009 only. So wait and see.


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> I would say DON'T raise a PLE at this stage. Wait for the next update from DIAC around 15 April and see where the timeline has moved to. Only raise the PLE when 6 weeks have passed AFTER your application comes within the timeline in DIAC's update. Remember that we had been hearing that Aug 2009 applicants got CO quite some months ago but DIAC's official timeline has moved to July 2009 only. So wait and see.


I guess that's sensible.
But I am getting confused, 'cause I could see that the reality is not being reflected by DIAC updates.
Besides they have not answered my PLE for 10 working days already (usually they intend to answer in 5 working days and at least they send some general info in a reply). This time no reply at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

rozam said:


> I guess that's sensible.
> But I am getting confused, 'cause I could see that the reality is not being reflected by DIAC updates.
> Besides they have not answered my PLE for 10 working days already (usually they intend to answer in 5 working days and at least they send some general info in a reply). This time no reply at all.


That may be because they have provided all relevant information as an attachment in the auto-response email. I would suggest wait and see.


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> That may be because they have provided all relevant information as an attachment in the auto-response email. I would suggest wait and see.


Here is the Auto response e-mail, after which usually follows (in 5 to 7 days) an official explanation to the quation in ple raised:

General Skilled Migration Receipt [<AR4584>] {227678}
InboxX



Reply |[email protected]v.au to me 
show details Mar 22 

Dear Client,


Thank you for your enquiry about General Skilled Migration (GSM).

A reference number has been allocated to this enquiry and can be found in the subject line of this email. We will aim to reply to your enquiry within 5 working days.

ORDER OF PROCESSING GSM APPLICATIONS

Section 51 of the Migration Act 1958 gives the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship powers to consider and finalise visa applications in an order of priority that the Minister considers appropriate.

The s499 direction applies to both new applications and those applications awaiting a decision.

The priority processing Direction gives priority to people who have particular skills or qualifications. The Direction responds to the changing needs of the Australian economy.

For more information on how the current processing priorities will affect your application see the department's website at What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration

Processing priorities are subject to change. We recommend that you check this website regularly for updates.

OPTIONS IF YOUR APPLICATION IS NOT ELIGIBLE FOR A HIGH LEVEL OF PRIORITY PROCESSING

Should you be able to secure employment in Australia, you may wish to consider an employer-sponsored visa. An eligible Australian employer could sponsor you and guarantee to employ you for a period of time under the Temporary Business (Subclass 457) visa, the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme or the Employer Nomination Scheme.

More information on these schemes and instructions for obtaining nomination/sponsorship is available at Visa Options - Employer Sponsored Workers - Workers - Visas & Immigration or by contacting your nearest Centre of Excellence at Centres of Excellence

ALLOCATION DATES / STATUS ENQUIRIES

Detailed information about allocation and processing dates for GSM visas is available from a dedicated auto-response email service. The information is updated fortnightly.

To obtain the current dates, please send a blank email to:
[email protected] (Adelaide processed cases) or [email protected] (Brisbane processed cases).

To determine where your application will be processed, please see
General Skilled Migration Processing Centres

Please do not continue to use this email enquiry form to enquire about the status of your application if it has not yet been allocated to a case officer. All relevant information can be obtained by using the email addresses above.

If you have been allocated a case officer, please correspond directly by email with them. Your case officer will provide you with a specific email address after they have made their initial assessment of your application.

Yours sincerely,
Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

rozam said:


> Here is the Auto response e-mail, after which usually follows (in 5 to 7 days) an official explanation to the quation in ple raised:
> 
> General Skilled Migration Receipt [<AR4584>] {227678}
> InboxX


It might be also possible that you will soon get a CO , that might be the reason why you are not replied for your PLE.


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

SlimNeo said:


> It might be also possible that you will soon get a CO , that might be the reason why you are not replied for your PLE.



If it is so I OWE you a beer


----------



## melb_Aus (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Ravi,

We are also 885 Priority 3 applicant, and I also received that email on 21/March.

I am also curious to know if anyone been allocated a CO eversince receiving that email.

BTW when did u applied for it (we did it on 08/Nov/2010).

Txs


----------



## melb_Aus (Apr 6, 2011)

expatforummember said:


> I am an Onshore 885 applicant. As per the above auto email, the current processing date range for 885 is 25th October 2010.
> We have received an email saying that the CO will be assigned in 3 months,
> 
> Is there anyone who got CO after this email in last couple of weeks? If yes, please tell us when did you lodge your application.
> ...


Hi Ravi,

We are also 885 Priority 3 applicant, and I also received that email on 21/March.

I am also curious to know if anyone been allocated a CO eversince receiving that email.

BTW when did u applied for it (we did it on 08/Nov/2010).

Txs


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Divya,
> I have not raised a PLE yet. What I feel is that DIAC's PIC team (which they have formed for verification) might be handling the cases from backend and those which are cleared are forwarded to CO's and hence the mail was received.
> And they might be doing it ANZSCO occupation wise, that explains the reason for most of the Software Engineers/Business Analyst getting mails.
> Once they touch Programmer Analyst we might be in the 'Q'
> This is just a very wild guess, don't know with confidence.


I don't know what a PLE is- is this something you send to DIAC to enquire where you are in the queue?
What information would I need to do this?
We are using an agent and he reckons we should get a c/o by September (we lodged in October 2009 and are P3).


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

nettyjohn said:


> I don't know what a PLE is- is this something you send to DIAC to enquire where you are in the queue?
> What information would I need to do this?
> We are using an agent and he reckons we should get a c/o by September (we lodged in October 2009 and are P3).


PLE stands for Post Lodgement Enquiry and you have guessed it right as it is something you send to DIAC to enquire where you are in the queue or any any other query you have related to your application once you have lodged it.
Just follow up with your agent as he is single point of contact between u and DIAC regarding the progress of your application.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

SlimNeo said:


> It might be also possible that you will soon get a CO , that might be the reason why you are not replied for your PLE.


may be right. I submitted a PLE 8th March - got the auto reply to say that they aim to reply within 5 working days..no reply. submitted a follow up PLE on 21st March...until today no reply.
but 29th March - got email from CO. 
you never know!


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

jewoley said:


> may be right. I submitted a PLE 8th March - got the auto reply to say that they aim to reply within 5 working days..no reply. submitted a follow up PLE on 21st March...until today no reply.
> but 29th March - got email from CO.
> you never know!


whats your time lines and what visa type ?


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

176 - applied 3/3/11
PCC partly done (waiting for NZ's) and medicals sent out today by courier.


----------



## rozam (Aug 23, 2009)

jewoley said:


> may be right. I submitted a PLE 8th March - got the auto reply to say that they aim to reply within 5 working days..no reply. submitted a follow up PLE on 21st March...until today no reply.
> but 29th March - got email from CO.
> you never know!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! and all the best


----------



## melb_Aus (Apr 6, 2011)

*Any 885 priority 3 contacted by CO in recent times?*

Hi,

Just checking, Is there any one out there being contacted by CO eversince receving "get ready" email on 21/March/2011?


----------



## psknmurthy (Feb 1, 2011)

Is anybody getting "get ready" mail today?


----------



## ironman2 (Apr 15, 2011)

psknmurthy said:


> Is anybody getting "get ready" mail today?


hey psknmurthy did you receive the get ready email today


----------



## psknmurthy (Feb 1, 2011)

ironman2 said:


> hey psknmurthy did you receive the get ready email today


No.


----------



## cizeca (Apr 30, 2010)

*Really?*



rozam said:


> i raised a ple on wednesday, with the same content like caminda, i am a dec 09 applicant p3 accountant, ielts all over 7, no news yet


i lodged my application this april 2011, accountant (general), ielts academic all 7, overall 8, 175 visa.

i seriuosly dont wana wait that long. 18 months???


----------



## cizeca (Apr 30, 2010)

175 
lodgement: april 2011
accountant (general)
ielts: 8.5/9/7/7.5

not received yet, btw, how will i be notified, im using an agent in Oz


----------



## semion (Apr 14, 2008)

cizeca said:


> i lodged my application this april 2011, accountant (general), ielts academic all 7, overall 8, 175 visa.
> 
> i seriuosly dont wana wait that long. 18 months???


Dont worry God will grant your heart desire just believe in Him and you will be amazed.


----------

